
Show HN: Learning keyboard touch typing with instant feedbacks - palerdot
http://hotcoldtyping.com
======
ajsalminen
This looks great. I wish it supported alternate layouts like COLEMAK.

~~~
palerdot
Thanks. It is coming shortly.

